# Airflow on Vaporesso cCell Coils



## Glytch (16/8/16)

I've used the stock cotton coils on the Melo 3 tank and the airflow is great but they don't last very long. I have been using a Vaporesso cCell 0.9 coil for the past 10 days and they certainly give great flavour and seem to last a lot longer.

However, I find the airflow isn't as great and I'm getting a tight draw which isn't great for DL. I use mostly high VG juices but I've tried a 40/60 PG/VG juice and while it is slightly better it is still too tight for my liking.

Any suggestions? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/16)

Glytch said:


> I've used the stock cotton coils on the Melo 3 tank and the airflow is great but they don't last very long. I have been using a Vaporesso cCell 0.9 coil for the past 10 days and they certainly give great flavour and seem to last a lot longer.
> 
> However, I find the airflow isn't as great and I'm getting a tight draw which isn't great for DL. I use mostly high VG juices but I've tried a 40/60 PG/VG juice and while it is slightly better it is still too tight for my liking.
> 
> Any suggestions? @Rob Fisher



Nope not at this stage... it's the only thing the almost perfect set up doesn't do perfectly yet... airflow... I'm waiting patiently for a bigger airflow cCell.

The Ultimo Tank does much better airflow and for the first day or so the flavour is almost as good as the cCell... and then the coils just die... don't understand why?


----------



## Boktiet (16/8/16)

I have noticed that the airflow on the 0.6ohm ccell coils are a whole lot better. I get a decent amount of airflow on the Vaporesso Pro Tank which still keeps the vape nice and cool.


----------



## Glytch (16/8/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher. Any better with 0.6 ohm coils?


----------



## Glytch (16/8/16)

Boktiet said:


> I have noticed that the airflow on the 0.6ohm ccell coils are a whole lot better. I get a decent amount of airflow on the Vaporesso Pro Tank which still keeps the vape nice and cool.



Ah. Ok. Saw this after my reply to Rob! Will have to try them.


----------



## ShamZ (16/8/16)

You could also get a drip tip with adjustable airflow...


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. Any better with 0.6 ohm coils?



Marginally better...


----------



## Kaizer (16/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope not at this stage... it's the only thing the almost perfect set up doesn't do perfectly yet... airflow... I'm waiting patiently for a bigger airflow cCell.
> 
> The Ultimo Tank does much better airflow and for the first day or so the flavour is almost as good as the cCell... and then the coils just die... don't understand why?



@Rob Fisher Sucks to hear this about the Ultimo tank. I went and bought 2 .....


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher Sucks to hear this about the Ultimo tank. I went and bought 2 .....



I'm interested to hear how you go with the tank. Want to make sure it's not only me. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Kaizer (16/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm interested to hear how you go with the tank. Want to make sure it's not only me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



I am still waiting for delivery of the tanks but I will definitely get back to you on my experience.

I really hope yours were duds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (20/8/16)

@Rob Fisher The Ultimo tank with the normal Claptons are better for me. Amazing flavour. The ceramic coil lasted about 3 weeks before it started tasting funny on a tank/day @ 50w. Those Claptons drink juice though... Half a tank in 50 puffs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

spiv said:


> @Rob Fisher The Ultimo tank with the normal Claptons are better for me. Amazing flavour. The ceramic coil lasted about 3 weeks before it started tasting funny on a tank/day @ 50w. Those Claptons drink juice though... Half a tank in 50 puffs.



Thanks... I may have another go with the claptons just for fun... but I hate the drip tip so will never take to the tank... and it won't repalce my Melo 3 Minis.


----------

